# How furnace efficiency is measured?



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

hi there,

The Annual Fuel Efficiency (AFUE) rating is the measurement guide for the efficiency of furnace system at home. The ratings start from 78% which is the minimum to 98.2%. Manufacturers listed their furnace products as high efficiency. The Department of Energy scales the units with an AFUE higher than 90% as high in efficiency and 80% to 83% as mid-high efficiency.


hope this can help


----------



## ImmaWard (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't think most customers really understand what the difference between a 83% efficiency and 98% efficiency. They know the basic idea that the higher efficiency one will save money but they also see that it costs more money initially. I know some of the Energy Star appliances have monthly costs on them that help the customer understand but I wish there was something like that or better for furnaces and AC units. Consumers understand money much better than percentages.


----------



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

I think you got a point with that Imma, once we purchase a stuff most of us first consider the price, somehow it is important to determine the capabilities of the furnace. Furnaces are being measured thru their efficiency and most of us are unaware about it. That's why I posted this question to gathered information and help others out others. I think thru this and good suggestion from the group many will be brighten up on how they will determine which furnace needs to purchase.


----------



## haleymcadams1 (Sep 5, 2011)

It's true that most consumers don't really know the features of the product they're buying. The lack of knowledge sometimes cost us more and giving us only satisfactory results. Sometimes we have to do our own research on the things we should know before buying.


----------



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

It is indeed important that we should not only focus on the price of a home furnace or humidifier instead we must foresee how useful it is for our home needs. Though we spend fortune for it at least it is worth instead we spend less and needs more repair and maintenance every now and then. :thumbsup:


----------



## haleymcadams1 (Sep 5, 2011)

westcanadian01 said:


> It is indeed important that we should not only focus on the price of a home furnace or humidifier instead we must foresee how useful it is for our home needs. Though we spend fortune for it at least it is worth instead we spend less and needs more repair and maintenance every now and then. :thumbsup:


Nicely said westcanadian01! I do hope most of the consumers today realizes this vital fact.


----------



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks much Haley


----------



## HighTech (Jan 18, 2012)

Think of it this way

The more efficient the heating equipment is the more heat you will get for less money….

If a piece of equipment is 80% eff then you are only getting 80% of every dollar you are spending on fuel to heat the home … the other 20% is leaving the home through the exhaust or chimney.

Over the life time of the heating equipment this adds up to a lot of money… and as fuel cost sky rocket so will your savings

We always suggest putting the most efficient equipment available on the market today..

Currently our top selling equipment is the 96% modulating condensating furnaces and boilers.


----------



## user2561 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Homeowners, be sure to read this*

Post removed...new thread started


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jul 10, 2011)

westcanadian01 said:


> hi there,
> 
> The Annual Fuel Efficiency (AFUE) rating is the measurement guide for the efficiency of furnace system at home. The ratings start from 78% which is the minimum to 98.2%. Manufacturers listed their furnace products as high efficiency. The Department of Energy scales the units with an AFUE higher than 90% as high in efficiency and 80% to 83% as mid-high efficiency.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm missing something but how does a Youtube advertisement video for a furnace cleaning company result in afue ratings?


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello,

The measurement for efficiency is called an Annual Fuel Utilization Efficiency (AFUE) rating. All furnaces now come posted with this rating, generally in the form of the yellow “Energy Guide” label...


----------



## VersaTek (Jun 24, 2012)

The most simple and effective way to express this concept to customers is like this:

- You have a furnace with an AFUE of 80%, that means that $80 out of every $100 you spend to heat your home will actually heat your home, the other $20 will go up the chimney.

- On the other hand, you have a furnace with an AFUE of 95%, that means that $95 out of every $100 you spend to heat your home will actually heat your home, and only $5 will go out the exhaust.


----------

